# Weed Eater TE475Y Carb Issues?



## chiltz (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi All,

I bought a trimmer over the weekend and it will not run correctly. I used the synthetic oil that came with it to mix a gallon of gas. I followed the cold start startup instructions. What happened is that on Full Choke, the engine started and runs for about 3 seconds. Then on Half Choke, the engine will start and run for about 3 seconds. When the choke is was set to "run", then engine would not run at all. The Engine would not idle with the choke on, it needed the throttle to be on full and it sounded like the engine was being flooded.

What I did was adjust the idle screw a bit. The engine will now start with the choke off, it will idle for abour 5 seconds. If I apply the throttle at all, it floods out and dies.

Any help or advice anybod can give me would be much appreiated. I am not much of a mechanic, so I don't want to tinker too much with the carb and really mess it up.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since it is new take it back for repair. ANY adjustments or work you do on it could void the warranty.


----------



## chiltz (Jul 16, 2007)

So I took back the trimmer and got a replacement of the same model. This one has a simliar issue. I can get it to start but not stay going. If I give it any throttle, it sounds as if its being flooded and then dies. I have noticed that when it does this, puff of smoke or steam is coming ouf of the choke. Any idea's? Is it something I am not doing right or an inherant issue with this model of trimmer?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As long as you are using fuel mix that you have JUST mixed up, I would guess it is running lean as the carbs tend to be set on the lean side from the factory. If the fuel mix has been sitting around for a few months, was mixed using old gas or is from an old fuel can, it could also be causing the same type problem.


----------



## chiltz (Jul 16, 2007)

- Gas can is new
- Fuel mix is 2 weeks old.
- I shook up the gas before putting it into the 2nd trimmer just to be sure

Can I add more oil to the gas? If so, any way to know how much, or should I just add it a little bit at a time. I used synthetic oil that came with the trimmer, mixture was 100ml of oil into 3.78 (1 gal) of gas.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Mix is correct. The problem with these trimmers is the engine design is old. To meet EPA standards they have to run them real lean and many times they are just too lean from the factory to run properly. Not sure where you bought it but if you can have it send in for repair, they should correct the lean condition... if not the only choice is to find a way to adjust the carb and open each fuel mixture screw about 1/4 turn.


----------

